# Mosquito ice 12/26



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Took a ride around this morning. A combination of no winds and low temps last night iced over the lake.






Didn't see any open water. The picture is from the bouy line. BTW. The access road to that area is a real mess. A lot of big holes and ruts. Wouldn't advise taking a car down it probably would bottom out. To bad the state couldn't find the time and money to run a grader down it in the past 10 months, considering the crowds that will be using it soon.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

40s & 50s this weekend. You'll be closer to taking a boat out. Just my guess.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Good less people


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

My bad..
12/19


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Any one know if the docks are iced in?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Brian87 said:


> Any one know if the docks are iced in?


State Park 's are and they're fishing on and off the dock's.Today at 11:00.Guy told me it had 2 1/2 ".


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice may give it a try tomorrow off the docks


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Main lake and bays are frozen, nowhere near safe to walk on. 6 guys fishing the docks, didn't see a fish caught the 30 minutes I walked around.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry to tease, this was in Cadillac Michigan at 3pm


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Looks awrsome


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Heading to Cadillac the 16th of January. Can't wait.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

It's been 45 since I got here. Pray for cold weather.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

matticito said:


> It's been 45 since I got here. Pray for cold weather.


Really? Have you seen one single thing we have posted since October?!? We are praying, dancing, summoning dark lords, bobberbucket dang near sacrificed his oldest son, then backed off when his wife caught wind of the plot and settled on some of the neighbor's pets!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Can’t stand the eyes looking at fishermen and than telling the social media world! Hear is your sign!!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

brad crappie said:


> Can’t stand the eyes looking at fishermen and than telling the social media world! Hear is your sign!!!


Who cares...get over yourself...you're the one that needs the sign...learn to spell.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

brad crappie said:


> Can’t stand the eyes looking at fishermen and than telling the social media world! Hear is your sign!!!


WUT?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Am hurt please gps cords!!! I don’t have the funds to drive out for myself so if u can help a brother out , let me know if they are biting!!! Am itching to get on ice or my belly boat!!!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> Am hurt please gps cords!!! I don’t have the funds to drive out for myself so if u can help a brother out , let me know if they are biting!!! Am itching to get on ice or my belly boat!!!


No rides here, you would just bitch about me keepin 30 gills and 15 crappie anyhow....


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Obviously some back story here that is beyond this thread


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

would someone please end this post.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

How is the ice on Mosquito?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Offensive comment , respect the resources that’s all I say! The government watch dog is watching us catch every fish! Thx u aldo Leopold!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, there were still men on ice in Cadillac when I drove by around 1130 today. It was 50° though


----------

